# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Рабочий комп + NAS + HTPC в одном устройстве

## Zevs1998

После ремонта поставил себе задачу переделать домашнюю сеть и  объединить в одном компьютере функционал трех имеющихся дома устройств:
- Собственно основного мощного рабочего компьютера (сейчас P8Z68 DELUXE/ I7-2600K /GTX580/16Гб)
- HTPC ( сейчас собран на базе отдельного компьютера в формате ASUS P4-P5N9300, усиленной дискретной  ZOTAC  GTS9800 и TV-тюнером)
- NAS NETGEAR ReadyNAS NV+ с 4-мя дисками Seagate  по 2 Тб (не устраивает  скорость доступа по сети, и вообще очень низкая производительность, но при этом потребляет около 55 Вт)

Этот компьютер должен работать в круглосуточном режиме как:  
1. NAS с доступом с любого устройства по сети или Wi-Fi
2. Качалка  торрентов
А при необходимости использоваться как рабочий компьютер для всего чего угодно, в том числе и для мощных современных игр,  и как HTPC , подключенный к Full HD телевизору и по оптике к  Audio-рессиверу - для воспроизведения любых медиа-файлов.
Отсюда весьма противоречивые требования:
- при работе в качестве NAS и торренто-качалки должно быть минимально возможное потребление,  хотелось бы вписаться Ватт в 50-60 (связка UPS-системный блок). 
Так как круглосуточно  скачиваются /раздаются до двух десятков торрентов  с HD-фильмами на скоростях до 10 Мбайт/сек, это подразумевает  достаточно мощную нагрузку на дисковую подсистему
- корпус должен быть минимально возможных размеров «бытового» дизайна, но при этом иметь место для:
- как минимум 3-4 дисков 3,5 дюйма (RAID массив для общего доступа и быстрый диск для торрентов), крайне желательно в корзине горячей замены; 
-  один диск 2,5 дюйма (SSD под систему и программы); 
- привода Blu-Ray R/W;
- БП от 500 Вт (безусловно Gold, так как критично низкое энергопотребление всей системы под небольшой нагрузкой);
-не самую мощную, но все же из топового ряда энергоэффективную видеокарту  
- издавать минимум шума, в идеале не шуметь вообще при малых нагрузках.
Вопрос стоимости не очень критичен, но вот доступность, это да (увы, не Москва)
Не могу пока подобрать подходящий и доступный корпус
В качестве материнки выбрал Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 (ибо уже есть)
Проц пока под вопросом,  Intel Core i3 явно маловато будет, i7 прожорлив. Склоняюсь пока к Intel Core i5-2500K, но не знаю, как у него с энергопотреблением без нагрузки. Или может дождаться новых на Ivy Bridge.
Готов выслушать любые предложения

----------

